# Is it Too Early to be Working this Hard for Halloween?



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Omg A lot of projects going in your place ! My roomate went crazy the other day when she saw me starting the fence and she can't believe that i am playing with Halloween stuff in may ........ i was laughing so much they don't realised how time consuming each project is to someone who had never done them . not this year but maybe next i will try the little coffin that you are making they look so neat . Can wait to see all those project in pics .


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

If you go to my web site on the right hand corner of the main page where it says Coffin Contest click on there....the page it takes you too..... scroll all the way to the bottom to see these small candy box coffins. There is also a link there that takes you to another page with more photos of them. I will also be adding instructions on that page on how to make these.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that folks do not understand how long these projects take to complete especially when you have several of them.

I'm lucky cause everyone around me in my family is as excited as me to do this stuff altho sometimes they need a shove from me but as Halloween approaches we work everyday to get stuff done and we still are working till about 4:00 on halloween day. There is always something more to put up! llol

Its best to talk about your halloween aspirations right here with all of us cause we understand you and share in your thoughts!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i know but i understand that for me it's new and people around me are like what is going on with you and your dark side ahahaha . i am going to leave them some time to see and enjoy thing i will be able to do with the help of taented people in this forum . I went on your website and it 's wonderfullllllll


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Frenchy....thats how it happened with my family, my Aunt thought I'd lost my mind because of menopause....isn't that funny?lol

But eventually everybody came around to being excited about me working on Halloween projects during the year and yes the projects take time, especially when you don't really know what you are doing!

Pretty hard for folks to understand us when we bring up halloween projects in April. As I said that is why so many of us hang in this forum because we talk this halloween stuff without people thinking we have lost our minds. This is a great place to come and share your enthusiasm. Its respected & appreciated here.

Thank You for taking the time to visit my web site ...its a work in progress. I still have a lot to do in there but its a fun project.


----------



## SallyDollLuvsJack (Jul 10, 2006)

HA! I'm so happy to be around other people with Halloween OCD...I think about Halloween 365 and our house gets all sorts of comments, so it works for the best! TONS of work, but totally worth it!!


----------

